# Huffy Handlebar Restoration



## mmbuffny (Jan 11, 2020)

Does anyone know the process to restore the finish on  the handlebars on a 1970s  Huffy bike?  It does not appear to be chrome.  Thanks


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 11, 2020)

pictures help.

Also, on my 1978 Huffy Good Vibrations, the original handlebar is chromed, it was protected through the years by the foam bar pad and grips, although I have swapped out to a more modern cruiser bar, I still have the original bar stored away.
First 2 photos are with the original bar on it.


----------

